# The Three Musketeers meet Steampunk -- Is The World Ready for This?



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, is it?  Oddly, I think that I may be.

Here is the trailer:


STEAMPUNK MEETS ALEXANDRE DUMAS (OR VICE-VERSA)


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 12, 2011)

This looks like it could be good fun. Or it looks like it could be a terrible mess. As someone who isn't very demanding of movies such as this, for me it could very well be both...


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 12, 2011)

Appears to be just a tad over the top, but the cast looks interesting. Might be fun in one of those "disconnect brain before entering" moments.


----------



## Dave (Oct 12, 2011)

I heard a Orlando Bloom radio interview yesterday. He is playing a dastardly, rakish cad, the Duke of Buckingham. I don't know anything else about it, but it does sound like an unusual re-working.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 12, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Might be fun in one of those "disconnect brain before entering" moments.



That's what I'm thinking.



			
				Dave said:
			
		

> He is playing a dastardly, rakish cad, the Duke of Buckingham.



It will be interesting to see how Orlando handles the role; it seems such a departure from the sort of thing he usually does.  It certainly offers him an opportunity to surprise us.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a better trailer than the ones I've seen so far, Thanks Teresa.
It does look interesting, I was quite surprised to see the steampunk element, but some great actors (and actresses) and it looks like sme parts of the story will remain.

I don't think I've ever seen a decent, comprehensive re-telling of the book, but then it is very long and complex. I'd like to see the M'Lady trapped in the tower seducing the pious man bits, that really surprised me when I read the book as it has never been in any of the films, or indeed the infamous Dog-tagnon and the Muskerhounds cartoon that populated my childhood.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 12, 2011)

Three little words from the storm elemental:


Dear gods no.





Thank you.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 12, 2011)

If, as it appears from the clip, it is thoroughly tongue in cheek then it could be good fun. I particularly liked the battleships hanging from balloons (though I suspect they would need significantly bigger balloons then shown).


----------



## The Ace (Oct 12, 2011)

FOR F*CK'S SAKE !!!!!!

Dumas must be turning in his grave.  Take a brilliant story and make a cods of it for the MTV generation, it's, 'The Dark is Rising,' all over again.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 12, 2011)

Moonbat said:


> I'd like to see the M'Lady trapped in the tower seducing the pious man bits, that really surprised me when I read the book as it has never been in any of the films


 
I haven't read the book, but there was a scene in the Mark Lester version where Milday sort-of seduced the English Puritan gaoler. Was that not the bit you meant?

As for this film, I found the trailer truly depressing, but not surprising.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 12, 2011)

That's the bit I mean, but I'm not sure what version the Mark Lester version is.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, Richard Lester!! (Not the small boy from "Oliver!") The 1970s one with Michael York, Frank Finlay, Oliver Reed, etc. Superb cast!

Edit: actually Moonbat, reading the reviews there, it might be the version you're looking for: one reviewer says it's pretty faithful to the book.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 12, 2011)

And Roy Kinnear as comic relief ( he was killed in a riding accident filming the sequel).  That was one of the best versions out there.


----------



## Rod56 (Oct 14, 2011)

I read the book. The Michael York version is the best of many attempts to make a movie of the story. Most of the movies have little connection to the book.


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been a fan of "The 3 Musketeers" for quite a while, and that includes a 1960's cartoon series. This NEW flick looks great, I had to stop the movie trailer midway because I don't want to see any more good scenes. I don't watch much tv, so I wasn't even aware this movie is coming, I'd like to check this new version out!


----------

